
Gmail for Web is getting a major redesign, here’s what it looks like - startupflix
https://www.xda-developers.com/gmail-for-web-redesign-screenshots
======
RugnirViking
Dear lord why. Can't they just let it be? Why risk changing things when you
have such a massive user base? It's not like there's a slew of users lamenting
gmail's bad design or a major competitor threatening their market share.

------
omnifischer
Remember this article, [https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/google-has-most-of-my-
email-be...](https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/google-has-most-of-my-email-
because-it-has-all-of-yours)

